# Change of direction causes short?



## Hereugo (May 24, 2016)

I have a new Broadway Limited EMD NW2 with a Quantum QSI decoder. If I change direction without going to 0 on the speed it causes a momentary short. If I go to 0, then change direction it is OK. Is this a malfunction or do I have something set wrong?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Something is wrong. There should be no short
during that procedure. If a different DCC loco
on your layout runs normally the indication
is decoder issues.

Often doing a reset to factory default will
restore an errant decoder.

Don


----------



## Hereugo (May 24, 2016)

Actually all Locos on layout have the momentary short when I change the direction on the NW2. I will try the factory reset and see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

It sounds like the command/power station is just too sensitive, at least the indicator part.

If you have 2 locos running at the same time and you do your reverse thing without stopping first on one of the locos, does the other loco do anything strange, like stutter or stop? That would indicate a real short happening as opposed to just the indicator flickering......

Give it a try and let us know the results.


----------



## Hereugo (May 24, 2016)

The entire layout goes into a short for about 1 second and then recovers. Both locos recover from where they left off.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What DCC controller system do you have?

Don


----------



## Hereugo (May 24, 2016)

I am using NCE Power Pro 5 amp system. Never had a problem like this.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I should email NCE and see what they think. They are usually quite good about getting back to you in a timely fashion.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since the whole layout shows a short or power
failure then Cycleops suggestion to contact
NCE is right on. 

We get all sorts of trouble reports but this a very
curious problem.

Do we know whether the loss of power is a short
circuit, or a loss of electrical continuity? Do you
get a short indication on the DCC controller?

Is there a short circuit sensitivity adjustment on the
Controller? 

When you reverse the other locos do the same
events occur? Or does it occur only when you
reverse the Broadway Limited loco?

Does the event occur when you go from forward 
to backup, or backup to forward, or either way?

Don


----------

